# Merchandise Arrival ?



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Is there any known delay on merchandise ordered when signing up ?

Seem to have been waiting ages (note seem, probably about 3/4 weeks)

Thanks

00127


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Have chased DaveM our merchandise guru today...


----------

